# How much do you practise?



## WanderRA (Aug 11, 2010)

how many days a week?

how many hours?

What do you train?


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 11, 2010)

2 days a week for class, 7 days a week for just doing stuff around the house.
about 4 hours in class, maybe 10-15 outside of it.
I train my footwork, my forms, my chain punching, I shadow box in the air, I imagine force being directed on me and do dan chi in the air... the list goes on and on


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 11, 2010)

Well- my situation may not be common.I have been doing wing chun daily continuously without a break since 1976. I practice forms. drills, combinations,footwork by myself atleast one hour every day. Plus 5 days a week I teach 2 hour sessions which includes chi sao(all types) every time and lat sao and sparring some of the time. And I see and visit my sifu from time to time- he is 110 miles away.Even though I have always been a busy person, I make time for things I love...wing chun, family, thinking, reading. writing, lady friend..
I don't watch TV much, don't go to movies much, don't go carousing much..careful time management.

joy chaudhuri
www.tempewingchun.com


----------



## cwk (Aug 12, 2010)

2-3 hrs every Fri,Sat,Sun evening at class, but this is shared between NSL and wing chun depending on who turns up. About 1-2 hours everyday at home on the mook jong and heavy bag and a couple of 2-3 hour sessions a week with a taiji friend of mine.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 12, 2010)

I train 2 - 4 hours on a Sunday, 2 hours on Mondays and Wednesdays in class and an hour on Tuesdays with my privates.

I then try to do a few hours on one of the other days with myself but this isnt always as I have a girlfriend that likes to see me lol.


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 12, 2010)

2 WC classes per week.  Train in one. Teach the other. Both 1 hour sessions.

Hapkido classes.  Train 2  1 hour classes each week. Hang back after 1 class for ground fighting.

So.    2 hours of WC
        2 hours of Hapkido
        30mins to 1 hour of grappling.  (In class time)

Plus roughly 3 hours worth of training by myself at home on the wooden dummy/ bag work / forms etc.

I really don't understand how some of you get away with the hours you put in.

My current training schedule is causing all sorts of family disagreements about not spending enough time at home and I don't even do half of what a lot of you do.


----------



## matsu (Aug 12, 2010)

classes 3 days per week for one and half hours stretching to 3 as time allows.
i try to get in an hour everyday generally working on one or two aspects from the previous classes to try ingrain it into my old dulling brain.
and i try to touch hands with my grading partner once per week or i try for an hour private lesson.
my fav sifu is leaving so i need another to do the private lessons with.
and my GF also complains a fair bit about my "obsession" and how it impacts on our time lol,
matsu


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 12, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> 2 I really don't understand how some of you get away with the hours you put in.
> 
> My current training schedule is causing all sorts of family disagreements about not spending enough time at home and I don't even do half of what a lot of you do.


 
I teach 3 days a week, and train almost every day.  That's why I'm going through my third divorce, and lost countless dating relationships in between the marriages.  With teaching and training, relationships with women tend to fall apart rapidly.  I give them time also, but it never seems to be enough for them.  To make things work, you have to find someone who is also into the martial arts, so they will understand your drive and commitment.


----------



## Boozmork (Aug 12, 2010)

Three classes a week (If I'm lucky with my shifts at work etc) Each class maybe 2-3 hours long. 
I try to at least do Su lim tau daily a couple of times, otherwise I drill as much as I can. 
I practice kicks when I'm waiting for the kettle to boil and go through the 17 blocks a fair bit. At the moment I'm just picking quiet times at work to do little bits as well. When my situation is better I'm going to have a proper space for training practice with a mook jong and a wall bag etc.


----------



## matsu (Aug 12, 2010)

thats tough zepa mate.
its tought trying to balance it all and i think if i had found wing chun when i was much younger i think i would have got myself into all sorts of trouble, as i am a bit older i think i have  found some resemblence of balance ,oh and a GF who tolerates my obsession....thank god!

i also find that i also go in cycles of training intensly and when my progress stalls i back off and relax for a bit,when i go back full on i can see an improvemnet almost immedialtey.
sorry if my typing is off,the keyboard is on its last legs lol
matsu


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 12, 2010)

Zepedawing chun- I am sorry to hear of the social price that you have paid.

I had the good fortune that my late wife of 40 years of marriage, and I gave each other lots of space for our activities. She was deeply involved in community work and  among other recognitions was given the national Jefferson Medal for public service- put up by basically the same people behind the Pulitzer prize.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Danny T (Aug 12, 2010)

Train and teach 4 WC sessions, 3 Muay Thai sessions, 2 MMA, 2 Kali, weekly.
Also train specific fundamentals 2-4 hrs weekly i.e. chi sao, dummy work, dragon pole, knife work...

I am very fortunate in that my wife supports my passion though it is something she has no interest in.


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 13, 2010)

Luckily I met my now wife at our old wing chun school. Although since she got ill last year her interest in martial arts has dropped significantly.

Well. We have come to a compromise.  I can train Mondays Tuesdays and Wednesdays without any restriction. And I can train Fridays if I don't have work on the weekend (I work every 2nd saturday).  If I stick to that then she is happy and won't argue about my training.  

Sounds like a fair compromise to me.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 13, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Train and teach 4 WC sessions, 3 Muay Thai sessions, 2 MMA, 2 Kali, weekly.
> Also train specific fundamentals 2-4 hrs weekly i.e. chi sao, dummy work, dragon pole, knife work...
> 
> I am very fortunate in that my wife supports my passion though it is something she has no interest in.


 
Wow SiDai, that's a lot.  Does your wife help out in the school, involved in any way?  Or does she have nothing to do with it at all?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 13, 2010)

Vajramusti said:


> Zepedawing chun- I am sorry to hear of the social price that you have paid.
> 
> I had the good fortune that my late wife of 40 years of marriage, and I gave each other lots of space for our activities. She was deeply involved in community work and among other recognitions was given the national Jefferson Medal for public service- put up by basically the same people behind the Pulitzer prize.
> 
> joy chaudhuri


 
One good thing from all my relationships is my son.  From my second marriage, I have a son who is now 25 years old.  He has seen and been around Wing Chun all his life.  He began training with me when he was about 9 years old (he came to me and asked to learn).  He helps me teach classes and gives me a run for my money skill wise, keeps me honest and on my toes.  Couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Rion (Aug 13, 2010)

I train 3 hours on sunday and try and get two days of one on one during the week for about 3 hours. I weight train during my days not doing kung fu as well. Gf not happy but seems to understand for now


----------



## Danny T (Aug 14, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> Wow SiDai, that's a lot.  Does your wife help out in the school, involved in any way?  Or does she have nothing to do with it at all?



Al, as I said, "I am very fortunate." No she has no involvement other than doing some banking or paper work for me from time to time. She has her hobbies and I encourage her to enjoy them as much as I do training the martial arts. It is never perfect but she does understand my passion. Of course it was not always this way. My children are grown and on their own so we have the time to pursue our passions. One of my sons does a lot of the operations management and paperwork for me. Sales and collections is extremely important and he is better than I with that. My wife simply calls to say, "Supper is ready,it is time to come home".


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 14, 2010)

Danny T said:


> . My wife simply calls to say, "Supper is ready,it is time to come home".




Lmao. That is awesome.  My wife eats just sticks mine in the fridge and makes me reheat it. Then says. Well if you wanted it hot you should have got home earlier


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 4, 2011)

Monday,Thursday - 1,5 - 2 hours with Sifu.
Sunday - 3 hours with Sifu.
I train solo for an hour,every day,sometimes,i give myself a day rest due to job,exams,etc.


----------



## geezer (Mar 4, 2011)

How much do I practise? Never enough for myself or my sifu, but always too much for my wife.


----------

